# Some products from our company



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

H.M.S Prince of Wales

This is nice , i thought it worth to have a look. 









A chinese navy ship









A Russian ship. Do you know its name ?










Also we have more....
Feature:

Full hand mouding, assembling and painting.
Painstakingly design and making in dramatic 1:350 scale.
Based upon actual military photographs 
Complete with a custom-designed collector portfolio. 
Mounted to a wood display base with its name plate
Hand-painted in authentic camouflage .(Customer choice, world war 2 ship only)


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

I Just want some fans to see pictures, no commercial purpose.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are some great builds. Love the _Prince of Wales_. :thumbsup:


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

spe130 said:


> Those are some great builds. Love the _Prince of Wales_. :thumbsup:


Thank you !


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

The mystery ship is a russian-built "SOVREMENNY" class missile destroyer, sold to the chinese back in 2000. Probably the HANGZHOU according to the reports.

http://www.sinodefence.com/navy/surface/sovremenny.asp


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Nighthawke said:


> The mystery ship is a russian-built "SOVREMENNY" class missile destroyer, sold to the chinese back in 2000. Probably the HANGZHOU according to the reports.
> 
> http://www.sinodefence.com/navy/surface/sovremenny.asp


Yes,You are right! :thumbsup:


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

While reading this post, I ran to get my Ship books to identify the Russian ship. As I was getting ready to post my find (Sovremenny class cruiser), I scrolled down and found that I was right! 

tom


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, it had be wondering when the chinese managed to get a "green water" navy ship until I started my dig.


----------

